# New from Northern Virginia



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm planning to snowboard for the first time this winter. I lived in a warm climate up until a year and a half ago, so not only will I be new to winter sports, but I'm still relatively new to winter as well. Even though I despise cold weather, I'm hoping I'll enjoy boarding


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

welcome! you'll soon find out how warm winter can be! enjoy


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

welcome indeed! you'll like winter and winter sports, its fun. Also good to see a fellow northern Virginian posting.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Yep, I am in fairfax too. I'm looking to get to Whitetail with some friends and do their beginner course while my friends ski.


----------

